# Bracelet belge



## euclide (13 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

On trouve assez facilement des bracelets aux couleurs de la France. Quelqu'un a-t-il un lien Internet pour en avoir un aux couleurs de la Belgique ?

Merci.


----------

